# Computer HT Setup?



## fblittle (Jun 18, 2008)

Has anyone tried using a large monitor to set up a home theater?

I would like to use my computer to send my audio and video to my AV Surround Receiver. What are the drawbacks to doing this, and what is the largest practical size monitor I can use on my PC for HT. I currently have a 22" Samsung Widescreen monitor. It seems like the price of monitors go up from 22" in big jumps, but maybe I can avoid buying a large TV if I can find a monitor large enough that has good enough resolution for my computer?

I also have many MP3 files on my computer and it is easier to have the computer to play this audio than putting the CDs into a player and using the player direct through the AV Receiver.

My computer also has a remote that operates Windows Media.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have my system set up as a home theater though I really don't use it as such. Occasionally I'll watch a movie on it or once in a while play a game. I also use a 22" Samsung.

I do listen to a lot of music while surfin' the net, I just pop a cd in the computer and run the audio to the receiver. Should work quite well with your MP3's. I don't find any drawbacks to what you want to do,... but as I said this is not my main HT system.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

One drawback is that computer monitors usually have subpar blacklevels compared to a display designed for video. Still, I watch movies on mine sometimes, and it doesn't bother me terribly, but it's a long way from the home theater experience. 

If HT is your priority, might consider getting a 26" LCD designed for video that also has a VGA, DVI, or HDMI input that will accept the resolutions your computer can send out. Keep your 22", run the 26" in a dual monitor setup, and you'll be big pimpin'.


----------



## fblittle (Jun 18, 2008)

I am in the process of setting up a home theater setup. I am building a room for it so anything is possible. I worked on it all day Sunday. I thought that if I could get the computer to send the video to the Yamaha, then that would simplify things, but it is looking like the computer will just be a mp3 server to the Yamaha. I currently use the computer in the house to play DVDs when the Kids and wife have the livingroom TV occupied. As soon as the room is finished the computer and everything goes out there.


----------

